# because when it comes to routine, you used to be like Mister goddamn Rogers



## pellitteri

hello!

est ce que quelqu'un connaitrait l'equivalent francais ( en personnalité) du MR Rogers americain svp?
merci 
laetitia.


----------



## CARNESECCHI

Hello,
Fred Rogers de "Mister Rogers' Neighborhood" ?


----------



## pellitteri

oui carnesecchi


----------



## CARNESECCHI

Hello,
Je n'en connais pas, mais pour ceux qui regardent la télé plus souvent que moi, voici une référence :
http://www.snopes.com/radiotv/tv/mrrogers.asp
Hope it helps!


----------



## Kelly B

Afin de l'expliquer un peu: M. Rogers se chargeait d'une programme télé pour les très jeunes enfants. Il se comportait d'une façon très gentil, paisible. Il parlait lentement et doucement. Il arrivait sur scène et se revetit de son veste de laine et ses chaussures basket pour montrer que, bon, maintenant on joue un peu ensemble. Il a montré des petits films au sujet des choses telles que la fabrication des crayons; il faisait des petits pièces aux marionnettes. Il chantait et jouait au piano.
Moi je trouvais tout ça assez ennuyeux quand j'étais jeune, mais il y avait plein du monde qui l'adoraient.


----------



## pellitteri

merci a tous


----------



## Jim69

Nous en France on n'a pas eu ça...
On a eu Dorothée, qui avait semble-t-il pour but d'abrutir les enfants, et non pas de les éduquer.


----------



## Cavatine

Jim69 said:
			
		

> Nous en France on n'a pas eu ça...
> On a eu Dorothée, qui avait semble-t-il pour but d'abrutir les enfants, et non pas de les éduquer.


 
rire

Je suggèrerai donc: La Dorothée mâle outre-Atlantique 

(même si ce Mr Rogers a l'air un peu moins bêtifiant que l'aut' là)


----------



## Bastoune

Jim69 said:
			
		

> Nous en France on n'a pas eu ça...
> On a eu Dorothée, qui avait semble-t-il pour but d'abrutir les enfants, et non pas de les éduquer.


 
Aiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiieeeeee... Vous êtes sans coeur… 


Au Québec on a "Madame Croque-Cerise" pour les gamins, mais ce n'est pas tout à fait pareil...

http://www.telequebec.qc.ca/jeunesse/tp/fiches/index.asp?id=croquecerise&bhcp=1


----------



## geve

Dans la catégorie "animateur paternaliste de sexe masculin", vous en avez quand même oublié un... allez, un petit effort... bon, il ne montrait pas de petit documentaire, mais il donnait le micro aux enfants, il leur demandait _"Et ton papa et ta maman sont dans la salle ? Ils sont où ? C'est le monsieur moustachu et la dame à lunettes ? Bonjour, le papa et la maman d'Elodie !"_
Et après, l'heureux bambin chantait une chanson de sa petite voix toute voilée de timidité.
Ça ne vous dit toujours rien ?
Et si je vous dis que c'est dans cette émission que Vanessa Paradis a fait ses premiers pas dans la chanson ? 
Toujours pas ? 
pffff...

Allez, je vous donne la réponse :

Jacques Martin, dans "L'école des fans" !

Je ne sais pas si cette référence peut servir dans le cas présent...


----------



## Bastoune

geve said:
			
		

> Et si je vous dis que c'est dans cette émission que Vanessa Paradis a fait ses premiers pas dans la chanson ?


 
_"J’ai chanté ‘_*Émilie Jolie’*_... dans 10 ans ce sera ‘*Joe le Taxi’*__... je voudrais vivre avec vous, Johnny...."_ (*Depp*, c’est-à-dire!)


----------



## anangelaway

geve said:
			
		

> Dans la catégorie "animateur paternaliste de sexe masculin", vous en avez quand même oublié un... allez, un petit effort... bon, il ne montrait pas de petit documentaire, mais il donnait le micro aux enfants, il leur demandait _"Et ton papa et ta maman sont dans la salle ? Ils sont où ? C'est le monsieur moustachu et la dame à lunettes ? Bonjour, le papa et la maman d'Elodie !"_
> Et après, l'heureux bambin chantait une chanson de sa petite voix toute voilée de timidité.
> Ça ne vous dit toujours rien ?
> Et si je vous dis que c'est dans cette émission que Vanessa Paradis a fait ses premiers pas dans la chanson ?
> Toujours pas ?
> pffff...
> 
> Allez, je vous donne la réponse :
> 
> Jacques Martin, dans "L'école des fans" !
> 
> Je ne sais pas si cette référence peut servir dans le cas présent...


 
Mais oui Geve! 
Excellent! J'y ai pourtant réfléchi ce matin, mais cela ne sortait pas... 
Bien entendu_ ''L'école des fans''_ le dimanche aprés-midi, sur Antenne 2 à l'époque.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Euh... oui, mais elle est où là, la notion de "pédagogie" qui transpirait du poste de Kelly B ?

Edit : remarquez j'ai peut-être pas bien compris les propos de Kelly B, c'est possible aussi. Peut-être que ça ne transpirait que l'ennui tout ça, finalement...


----------



## anangelaway

KaRiNe_Fr said:
			
		

> Euh... oui, mais elle est où là, la notion de "pédagogie" qui transpirait du poste de Kelly B ?
> 
> Edit : remarquez j'ai peut-être pas bien compris les propos de Kelly B, c'est possible aussi. Peut-être que ça ne transpirait que l'ennui tout ça, finalement...


 
Et bien, la pédagogie de Jacques était de faire croire aux petits enfants, qu'ils pouvaient tous devenir des stars de la chanson: tous les petits enfants français ne rêvaient que de passer à L'École des fans, si tu te souviens bien.  
Pour le côté un 'plus éducatif', nous avions chapi-chapô,  et un autre dont je ne me souviens plus le nom, mais par contre sans véritable personnage avec l'envergure de Mr. Rogers, je ne crois pas...


----------



## geve

Et ça marchait bien : notre Vanessa nationale en est la preuve, qui porte haut les couleurs françaises à l'étranger, dans les magazines pipoles...

Mais ce n'était pas exactement une émission "éducative", certes. Je n'ai pas vraiment de meilleure idée, il faut dire que je ne regardais presque jamais la télé dans ma jeunesse (et pourtant la notoriété de Jacques Martin est venue jusqu'à moi !!)

J'ai l'impression que ce sont plutôt des jeunôts qui présentent ce genre d'émissions, de nos jours... non ?


----------



## zipohi

un mix entre jacques martin et père castor peut être


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Les frères Bogdanoff ? Igor & Grichka... Mouais... très orientés "sciences et techniques" quand même ces deux la... Je cherche encore...


----------



## zipohi

dans le meme registre que les freres bogdanoff, il y aurait aussi fred et jamy ...mais coté pédagogie, je ne sais pas....


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

zipohi said:
			
		

> dans le meme registre que les freres bogdanoff, il y aurait aussi fred et jamy ...mais coté pédagogie, je ne sais pas....


Ah mais si, si ! Pédagogique ! C'est "C'est pas sorcier" leur émission, non ?


----------



## anangelaway

Et Watto-Watto l'écologiste pour les 'tout petits', hein?


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

anangelaway said:
			
		

> Et Watto-Watto l'écologiste pour les 'tout petits', hein?


 
Euh, là OK. Pédagogique. Ecolo-pédago. Mais où était _l'humain_ ? Hum ?
(c'était un dessins animés, il me semble, non ?)


----------



## anangelaway

KaRiNe_Fr said:
			
		

> Euh, là OK. Pédagogique. Ecolo-pédago. Mais où était _l'humain_ ? Hum ?


ha bon, il n'était pas _humain_?!!!


----------



## pellitteri

merci a tous je viens de voir toutes vos reponses et j ai bien ri!
j avais pense a jacques martin mais dans le texte original, il faut que le personnage ait un coté tres routinier, qui fait toujours les meme choses, meme en cas de tremblement de terre...vous voyez?

merci encore en tout cas!
laetitia.


----------



## Kasquebrado

RIGHT ON Angelaway ! J MARTIN is the closest thing in France. You also have one for adults called Michel DRUCKER; That's another story.


----------



## pellitteri

bonjour et merci a tous 
je viens de voir toutes vos reponses et j ai bien ri! je n'avais pas vu que vous aviez continué à chercher...
j avais bien pensé à jacques martin mais dans le texte original, il faut que le personnage ait un coté pedagogique certes, mais surtout  très routinier, qui fera toujours les meme choses, meme en cas de tremblement de terre...vous voyez?

pour vous aider voici la phrase : " because when it comes to routine, you used to be like mister goddamn rogers!"

j'ai pensé a William leymergie. c'est assez drole dans le fond mais pas assez parlant...

je me casse la tete depuis deux jours, sans resultat...

si vous etes toujours partants ... merci d'avance


----------



## pellitteri

oui je crois meme que je prefere michel drucker car on a l impression qu il a toujours ete la...et qu'il le sera toujours... il a ce coté routine, non?


----------



## Agnès E.

Ah, voilà la question que vous auriez dû poser dès le début ! 
Parce qu'alors, on voit que vous n'êtes pas obligée de trouver un équivalent télévisuel de ce brave monsieur, mais un équivalent culturel seulement : nous devons donc maintenant trouver quelqu'un qui évoque pour nous routine et train-train...

Peut-être pourrait-on embrayer sur les Bidochon, quelque chose comme ça ?


----------



## pellitteri

ho oui! agnes!!! on s 'en rapproche ...je le sens!! mille merci ! je prends "les bidochon" et je suis sure qu il y a encore mieux ;..qu'en pensez vous?
laetitia.


----------



## Gentiléen

moi je pense à Jerome Bonaldi, ou en plus morne à Michel Chevalet (c'est bien ca son prénom)


----------



## anangelaway

Kasquebrado said:
			
		

> RIGHT ON Angelaway ! J MARTIN is the closest thing in France. You also have one for adults called Michel DRUCKER; That's another story.


 
Alors là, je n'ai aucun mérite: il va de droit à notre superbe forunaute _La Fantômette_!!! See post #10.  
Poor J. Martin, you called him 'a thing'...



			
				Gentiléen said:
			
		

> ... ou en plus morne à Michel Chevalet (c'est bien ca son prénom)


 
By the way, Gentiléen, Michel Chevalet est le Monsieur 'Comment ça marche?', c'est bien ça?  Pas mal...!


----------



## Kelly B

Mister goddamn Rogers? mais qu'est-ce qu'on ose dire... il était si gentil....
Routine, yes, I would have needed the context to know I should emphasize this aspect of the show.... every single time, the music swells, he walks in the door, he sings "It's a Beautiful Day in the Neighborhood," he changes from work shoes to sneakers, he takes off his dress jacket and puts on his sweater, he checks the mailbox, he does the Land of Make Believe skit. It is all _very _predictable, yes. That's probably why I was bored.


----------



## Stefstef

Bonjour, 

for a ceremony i need to have a song 

about twenty years ago there was a emission on tv in the usa with a man called mister roger 

who knows a title of one of his most famous song?

thanks
Stef


----------



## fruey

Il me semble qu'il faudrait expliquer la référence à Mr Rogers avec un renvoi; puisque ici on parle de "routine" de M. Rogers et non une généralité d'un animateur pour enfants. C'est ce que je vois le plus souvent dans les bouquins traduit de l'anglais que lit ma femme (et du coup, moi aussi, qd je suis en pénurie de bonne lecture - un texte traduit de ma propre langue étant un dernier ressort).

Par contre, si on peut trouver une personne francophone qui avait une vraie routine établie et prévisible, on serait peut être un peu plus dans "la plaque", non?


----------



## pellitteri

bonjour, 

It's a Beautiful Day in the Neighborhood," 

laetitia.


----------



## Gentiléen

michel chevalet :

http://www.fetedestransports.com/images/parrains/slide0002_image007.jpg


----------



## bouee

Jacky !!! Framboisier !! Nounours !! Casimir ! Tocata !! Les Musclés !!

Bon c'était juste une crise, car pour le côté routinier, je ne vois pas ... Les Bidochons, effectivement, mais ça fait un beauf et pas très educatif.


----------



## bouee

ou est ce que ça pourrait être un objet " quand il s'agit de routine, tu es aussi imprévisible qu'une horloge suisse" ???
Parce que je ne suis pas sûre que nous avons un équivalent à ce fameux Mr Rogers, aussi peut on peut être chercher comment rendre la même idée ??


----------



## pellitteri

bouee said:
			
		

> ou est ce que ça pourrait être un objet " quand il s'agit de routine, tu es aussi imprévisible qu'une horloge suisse" ???
> Parce que je ne suis pas sûre que nous avons un équivalent à ce fameux Mr Rogers, aussi peut on peut être chercher comment rendre la même idée ??


 

oui bouée, je trouve cela tres bien. je suis toujours bloquee avec ce probleme de mr rogers et je suis convaincue comme toi (vous) que nous n avons pas d equivalent. horloge suisse j aime bien. merci!
laetitia.


----------



## bouee

de rien, c'était un plaisir de lire ce fil  !


----------



## Vince17

Bonjour,

Je rajoute ma petite pierre à l'édifice: Fraggle Rock. Que faisaient les 12 heures? Ils travaillaient sans arrêt, régulièrement! Et les 2 grand-pères, ils ne bougeaient pas; et le propriétaire du chien Croquette (bon d'la, croquette!!) lisait souvent son journal.

Autrement c'était sympa!
A+


----------



## Jessila

Je ne connais pas ce Mr Rogers, mais vu la description qui en est faite, je visualise un vieux monsieur posé, et calme... un air de papy somme toute, alors peut-être que :
"quand il est question de routine, tu me fais penser à mon grand-père !" traduirait cette idée bien qu'il n'y soit pas là question d'un personnage célèbre, mais plus d'un archétype familial ?


----------



## wildan1

Jessila said:


> Je ne connais pas ce Mr Rogers, mais vu la description qui en est faite, je visualise un vieux monsieur posé, et calme... un air de papy somme toute, alors peut-être que :
> "quand il est question de routine, tu me fais penser à mon grand-père !" traduirait cette idée bien qu'il n'y soit pas là question d'un personnage célèbre, mais plus d'un archétype familial ?


 
Tout à fait, mais la remarque citée au début (ça fait presque 4 ans déjà !) suggère que c'est une critique ; que la personne était aussi sans surprise que Mr. Rogers. 

PS Eddie Murphy a fait un sketch reprenant Mr. Rogers " version ghetto " - Mr. Robinson's neighborhood - c'est tordant ! (Disponible sur truveo.com)


----------



## Jessila

oups  je suis tombée sur ce sujet en cherchant les différentes traductions de "routine" sur wordreference, et je n'ai pas fait attention à la date du sujet !...

cela étant, je percevais bien la remarque de départ comme une critique, et si la phrase est adressée à un homme relativement jeune, être comparé à un grand-père n'est pas spécialement flatteur, d'où ma suggestion ^^

encore désolée pour avoir remonté un sujet aussi vieux


----------

